# Der PC Games Podcast 340 mit Hörerfragen, Battleborn und der Zukunft



## Peter Bathge (3. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games Podcast 340 mit Hörerfragen, Battleborn und der Zukunft* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games Podcast 340 mit Hörerfragen, Battleborn und der Zukunft


----------



## TheDuffman (3. Mai 2016)

"Season Pisse"

Freudscher Versprecher?


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2016)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> "Season Pisse"
> 
> Freudscher Versprecher?



aber ein schöner


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (4. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube alle eure Hörer haben irgendwann mal mitgekriegt, dass ihr den Podcast freiwillig nebenher und ohne Vorgaben von oben macht. Deswegen haben bestimmt auch alle Verständnis dafür, wenn ihr euch wegen einer Abgabe oder Elternzeit etc mal nicht in der Lage seht, einen Podcast zu produzieren. Wenn ihr aber wie von Peter mal angesprochen grundsätzlich zweiwöchentlich werdet, dann gibt es auch wieder Situationen, wo es mal nicht passt und dann sind es plötzlich 3 Wochen.. Man kennt das vom play4-Podcast, der gefühlt nur noch alle paar Schaltjahre rauskommt. Seht unser Verlangen nach häufigen Podcasts doch nicht als Zwang, der euch stresst, sondern als Kompliment einer treuen Hörerschaft, die sich tatsächlich jeden Käse anhört, den ihr so verzapft.
Und wie schon oft vorgeschlagen: Wenn euch mal die aktuellen Themen fehlen, diskutiert über andere spielebezogene Themen.
Ihr habt zu Beispiel Einblick in viele Bereiche, die wir nicht kennen:
Pressekonferenzen, PR-Manager, Anspielevents, Messen, "Beim Entwickler daheim" oder die Abläufe in eurer Redaktion.. also alles hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## Bergischlaender (4. Mai 2016)

Peter,
ich höre ja euren Podcast immer auf der Spät- oder Nachtschicht. Hab vor ein paar Monaten wieder bei Nummer 1 angefangen. Und wie es der Zufall so will, habe ich heute erst den Aktuellen gehört, wo du erzählt hast, dass du schon beim hundertsten Podcast dabei warst, und direkt danach die Ausgabe 81 (vom 04.02.2011). Und das ist der Podcast, wo du tatsächlich zum ersten mal zu hören warst! Cooler Zufall, oder? 

Hoffentlich werden noch viele, viele Podcasts folgen!

Gruß,
Bergischländer


----------



## sophistae (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Peter und Podcast-Team,

ich lausche schon lange eurem Podcast. Ich pendele sehr viel und kenne viele Podcasts und finde und fand es immer schade, wenn die Macher dahinter die Lust verlieren.  Häufig habe ich dann beobachtet, dass dann seltener Aufgenommen wird und irgendwann das Projekt eingestellt wird.
Ich hoffe sehr , dass ihr irgendwie die Kurve bekommt und sei es über einen 14 tägigen Rythmus.

Trotzdem finde ich es besser wenn ihr einen wöchentlichen Termin hättet, wer dann Zeit hat kommt hin und wer nicht, halt nicht. 

So würdet ihr auch aktueller bleiben, jetzt besprecht ihr erst in 14 Tagen BF1 und DoW 3 als Beispiele, falls überhaupt noch.

Und verweisst jetzt nicht auf eure Homepage, es gibt nichts Nervigeres als in der S-Bahn zu stehen und auf dem Handy News zu lesen. Es nebenbei hören hingegen kommt mir sehr entgegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ein Fan


----------



## RoxyYxor (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Podcast-Team,

ich höre den PCGames Podcast seit Folge 24 oder 25 und freue mich seitdem jede Woche aufs neue diesem lauschen zu können. Dabei ist es mir total egal ob über aktuelle Spielethemen, fehlende Finger, Katzengeschichten oder kuriose PR-Aktionen eines Publishers gesprochen wird.
Mittlerweile ist für mich der Podcast zu einem Gedankenaustausch - wenn auch einem ziemlich einseitigem - mit Gleichgesinnten ja fast guten Bekannten geworden.
Eine Abkehr vom wöchentlichen Turnus fände ich sehr schade, da mir eigentlich die 1,5h pro Woche schon fast zu wenig sind, und es sich dadurch eher wie ein hinausgezögertes Einstellen anfühlt...

In diesem Sinne macht bitte mit eurer tollen Arbeit weiter so - auf dass noch viele, viele Podcast Stunden durch den Äther wandern.

Viele liebe Grüße
RoxyYxor

PS: Richtet doch bitte einen Donate-Button für den Podcast ein, damit man euch auch monitär für den Podcast danken kann.


----------



## JimJupiter (12. Mai 2016)

Nun als keinen diese Woche - das hörte sich auch ziemlich final an letzte Woche im Pottkasten mit der Umstellung -  nun gut - schade, dass man die Fragerunde ändern will - anstatt 52 wären es also dann nur
noch 26 pro Jahr, wenn es bei der zweiwöchigen Austrahlung bleibt - das ist schon wesentlich weniger.

Einerseits könnte ich mir eine Umstellung so vorstellen, dass man einen Pcast nur für Fragen macht,
einen für aktuellen Spitzentitel, einen für die unentdeckten Perlen und einen für den Classicgamer bzw. Spielenachlese (z.b. was ist aus Spiel x nach 1 Jahr geworden welche DLC Gold etc Versionen gibt es - ist es noch beliebt oder nicht etc.)

aber das sind auch schon wieder 4 - und bei zwei Wochen wären es dann zwei Monate bis man wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen ist - das wird bei anderen Themen bei zweiwöchiger Ausstrahlung
auch nicht anders sein - und FeaturePodcasts sind halt so ne Sache, weil sie die Hörerschaft dann schon wieder spalten, weil eben das eine Thema nicht alle interessieren -w enn man einen Gemischtbeutel hat - wie an der Bude - ist meist für jeden was dabei - nun ja ich warte erst mal gespannt, wie es sich entwickelt

Außerdem zeichnet gerade die Aktualität einen Podcast aus, weil man schnell auf was reagieren kann was letzte Woche in den News passiert ist - eben manchmal
wenn es nötig ist - viel schneller als das Heft


----------



## Stirrling (13. Mai 2016)

Zunächst einmal habe ich mir die 340 noch nicht angehört, denn das Beste kommt zum Schluß. Der PC Games Podcast ist in meiner Liste, die ich jede Woche weghöre, der wichtigste. Denn ihr macht den einzigen deutschsprachigen "reinen" PC(!)-Spiele-Podcast. Dass ihr außerdem immer mal wieder über getestete oder privat gespielte Konsolen-  oder Smartphonegames berichtet,  trägt da noch  zum Blick über den Tellerrand bei.
Falls es an den fehlenden Kommentaren liegt - in meinem Fall liegt das seltene Kommentieren am Umstand, daß ich im Auto die Podcasts höre. Wenn man dann abends zuhause ist, gibts mit Familie, Hausarbeit etc. genug Ablenkungen, die einen vom "ich muß mal eben bei PCG schreiben" abhalten. Beim Hören habe ich schon immer mal wieder allerhand zu sagen.  Aber da hört mich niemand schreien. Das war Spaß. 
Das kommt eher bei den dezent PC-ignoranten, aber geschätzten GA Kollegen vor.

Unabhängig davon kann ich nur wiederholen, daß ich das PCG Abo habe, weil ich durch den Podcast eine Beziehung - wenn auch einseitig...-  zu euch habe. Euch zu lauschen hat eben schon was von "als stiller Gast dabei sitzen".
 Wenns das nicht oder nur sehr sporadisch gäbe, könnte ich ja auch die GS kaufen.

Falls euch das Korsett des News-Fragen-Themen durchackern zu langweilig ist, ich und viele andere Hörer freuen sich sehr auch über Anekdoten, oder "hab am Wochenende "Bad Day L.A." gezockt, man das wollte ich schon lange mal wieder machen" Geschichten - und die Reaktionen der anderen darauf. Außerdem wäre es doch sicher möglich, bei Personalmangel mal einen der zahlreichen Praktis mit in die Kabine zu schleifen - kann ja nicht sein, daß nur die GA das darf. Oder hat Marc da den Daumen drauf? 

Es kann natürlich sein, das ihr die Nase voll habt, Dinge, die ihr in Meetings, der Küche, beim rauchen oder sonstwo schon durchgequatscht habt, für uns unsichtbare Hörer nochmal zu erzählen - Hut ab vor Euch, wenn ihr wegen technischer Probleme nochmals Podcasts aufnehmen musstet und trotzdem noch Esprit vortäuschen konntet. 

Und der Podcast füllt eine Lücke, die kein anderes Medium füllen kann. Beim Autofahren, joggen, langweiliger Arbeit ausführen kann man keine Videos gucken, oder ein Magazin in den Händen halten (mein Chauffeur streikt auch leider immer noch). Und wenn ich dann nachts mal am Rechner sitze, will ich auch am liebsten was zocken und nicht erst 2h Videos auf YT oder so gucken.

So, und jetzt könnte ich ja mal mit Division anfangen..... ach nee zu spät, also Bett, und morgen früh gehts mit dem Thema Zocken wieder im Podcast weiter.....

Danke für eure Mühen und wiederholt auch an Peter fürs ständige Ranholen der Kollegen!

Und zum Schluss noch Fragen:

-Die im Editorial der 4/16 angesprochene De-Indizierung von Gears of War Ultimate Edition war doch hoffentlich kein Aprilscherz, oder?

-Wenn die "Hexer"-Bücher eine wunderbare Grundlage für die "The Witcher"-Spiele sind (was ja stimmt), ist dann die "Narrenturm"-Trilogie vom gleichen Autor eine gute Einstimmung für "Kingdom Come: Deliverance"?

-Gibt es Romane, die man lesen könnte, um in die Welt von Cyberpunk 2077 einzutauchen, außer Neuromancer und anderen altbekannen?

Schöne Pfingsttage euch!


----------



## fud1974 (13. Mai 2016)

RoxyYxor schrieb:


> PS: Richtet doch bitte einen Donate-Button für den Podcast ein, damit man euch auch monitär für den Podcast danken kann.



Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist das nicht mal so eben möglich.. die arbeiten da ja nicht auf eigene Rechnung, was das ganze wohl verkompliziert, wurde meines Wissens schon mehrfach besprochen.

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit wenn ihr auf 14-tägig umstellt, auch wenn ich den Podcast wirklich mag. Hauptsache, ihr habt Themen und auch LUST da weiterzumachen.. besser ein Podcast unter guten Voraussetzungen
als drei unter schlechten.

Jetzt mal eine Frage: Habe vor längerer Zeit mal eine Demo für Dragon Age:Inquisition gespielt.. mochte es damals gar nicht...

Als es dann auf Origin mit allen DLCs günstig für den PC zu haben war, musste ich natürlich sofort zuschlagen (NEIN, fragt jetzt nicht nach der Logik!)

Mittlerweile liebe ich das Spielheiß und innig und das Bioware-Fieber hat mich wieder gepackt.. es kam wohl nur irgendwie etwas schwer in Gang (hat auch nicht unbedingt geholfen dass das Startgebiet recht generisch wirkt und man die "coolen" Gebiete erst mal entdecken muss).

Habt ihr das auch schon mal gehabt dass ihr einen Titel anfangs total desinteressiert zur Seite gelegt habt, aber dann später um so heftiger "wiederentdeckt" habt?


----------



## Enissra (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Podcast-Team, 

nachdem vor ein paar Folgen mein erster Versuch eine Frage zu stellen kommentarlos übergangen wurde versuche ich es hier nochmal :p

1) Spielt ihr auch unterwegs auf Android, und wenn ja was?

2) Was haltet ihr von den Youtube-Bewertungen der Trailer von BF1/CoD IW, bzw. dem generellen BF>CoD Circlejerk? Ich spiele kein CoD und kaum Battlefield aber selbst ich fand den neuen Call of Duty-Trailer zumindest interessant vom Thema, das gleiche kann man natürlich grade auch über den neuen Battlefield-Teil sagen aber trotzdem sehe ich es in ein paar Monaten kommen dass sich die öffentliche Meinung von BF von super gut zu super schlecht ändert wenn wieder eine DLC-Politik angekündigt wird die wichtige Inhalte als DLC zusätzlich verkauft. Denn Graustufen scheint es ja online kaum zu geben bzw. diese sind die leise Mehrheit.

3) Rein finanziell gesehen, lohnt es sich heutzutage, wo Pressekonferenzen wie bei der E3 mehr und mehr im Internet übertragen werden, überhaupt noch, Kollegen vor Ort zu schicken? Oder gibt es genug andere Sachen hinter den Kulissen, die Flugtickets, Hotel etc. rechtfertigen.


Zum Schluss noch eine Anmerkung: Beim 329. Podcast vom Anfang Februar hat einer der Redakteure gesagt er würde gern mal ein Lets-Play von einem Senioren oder so sehen, das gibt es sogar auf YouTube, eine über 80-jährige die Skyrim- und Ark-Lets plays macht, namens Shirley Curry.

mfg. und beste wünsche für die Zukunft


----------



## ZickendeTightBombe (15. Mai 2016)

Meine Vorschläge zum Thema Podcast Konzepte :

1) Einen PC Games Anti Anglizismen Podcast 

2) Einen PC Games Film Special Podcast mit den besten Filmen der letzten paar Jahre - Vllt mit nem Redakteur von der Widescreen Vision? 

Peace


----------



## RoxyYxor (17. Mai 2016)

RoxyYxor schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Richtet doch bitte einen Donate-Button für den Podcast ein, damit man euch auch monitär für den Podcast danken kann.





fud1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist das nicht mal so eben möglich.. die arbeiten da ja nicht auf eigene Rechnung, was das ganze wohl verkompliziert, wurde meines Wissens schon mehrfach besprochen.



Die Werbung auf Seite des Podcast wirft ja auch in irgendeiner Weise Geld ab.
Ich meinte auch nicht, dass die Podcastler sich das Geld einstreichen, sondern dass es in den (hoffentlich) großen PCGames-Geld-Topf wandert.


----------



## JimJupiter (17. Mai 2016)

Wurde schon erwähnt, dass Dienstag ist  ... na gut war ja Feiertag


----------



## RitterDesHerbstes (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe PCG-Podcaster und Peter,

glückwunsch, nach fast zwei Jahren habt ihr mich dann doch mal zum Anmelden gebracht. 
Und wie? Durch striktes nicht podcasten! 
Schande sag ich da nur, Schande, womit wir auch zu meiner ersten Frage kommen:
Wäre es wohl möglich, den Sündenbock meiner Podcastabstinenz in GoT Manier durchs Dorf zu treiben (Shame, Shame!)?
Ihr im Süden der Nation seid für solche Späße ja gefühlt offener als der nicht CSU Regierte Rest  
Oder so ähnlich. Die angekündigte und jetzt irgendwie verlängerte Podcastfolge schmerzt bei meinen momentan sehr langen Zugfahrten ungemein- und irgendwann kann man alle Folgen mitsprechen.
Also, wieder ab ans Werk!
Ansonsten, grade bin ich spieletechnisch ganz gut informiert, aber eine Frage brennt mir doch noch unter den Nägeln: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass der ernsthaftere Teil des deutschen Spielejournalismus  in Bayern ansässig ist?
Als ich noch jung und voller Ideale war (bevor Peter den Podcast von innen heraus zu zerstören suchte!)  hat mir die Standortfrage die Berufsrichtung ein wenig madig gemacht. 
Also, warum sitzt ihr in Fürth und die Kollegen in München... naja, in München statt in, sagen wir mal, Bonn oder Köln?

Abschließend will ich sagen, macht nicht so weiter. Bald zwei Wochen Flaute, das ist doch nicht gesund.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (20. Mai 2016)

(ich hoffe mal, das hier ist immer noch der richtige thread, um für den kommenden Podcast Fragen zu stellen)

Thema VR: Es wird ja immer wieder gesagt, dass die VR-Hardware jetzt zwar da ist, aber das eine überragende VR-Spiel noch fehlt.
Meine Theorie: GTA VR
1. Der First-Person-Mode ist schon lange in GTA V implementiert und erhöht die Immersion schon um einiges. Die Anpassung für VR wäre nicht allzu aufwändig/teuer.
2. Während Leveldesigner, Story-Schreiber, etc an DLCs oder anderen Projekten arbeiten, könnten einige Programmierer die Kameraführung  perfekt auf VR anpassen.
3. Mit GTA Online wird immer noch viel Geld gemacht und durch eine VR-Variante würde das Thema noch länger aktuell bleiben.
4. Es gäbe mit weitem, weitem Abstand kein anderes Spiel, das den VR-Thron für sich beanspruchen könnte.
5. Die VR-Version könnte Rockstar als kostenpflichtigen DLC rausbringen und noch mehr Geld für den geringen Aufwand machen.

 - kurz: wenig Aufwand, viel Gewinn -

Was glaubt ihr? Ist Rockstar zu konservativ? Zu sehr auf Konsolen fixiert? (PlayStationVR könnte GTA5 definitiv nicht stemmen)


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

Das Große Duell: Battlefield vs. CoD, Vergangenheit gegen Zukunft
Auch wenn es schon entschieden scheint bevor es Angefangen hat wird CoD sicherlich genug Käufer finden, immerhin war die Mehrheit ja noch nie so schlau sich zu Informieren, aber wohin denkt ihr wird die Reise von CoD gehen, weiter in Richtung Zukunft oder wieder Zurück in die Vergangenheit?
(Und weil der Podcast dann doch noch auf sich warten lässt) Oder könntet ihr euch auch ein Alternativweltszenario vorstellen, z.B. dass man es aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch geschafft hat Operation Seelöwe durchzuziehen

Ach ja, wie Sascha im Play4-Cast schon gespoilert hat wird eure Heftabgabe zusammen mit der Gamescom liegen, wird denn überhaupt wer von der Games da sein? Vielleicht Onliner?
Und nja, das die Kölnmesse so Kompetent wie die Bauleitung des Berliner Flughafens ist: Wo hin würdet ihr euch den Wünschen dass die Messe hinzieht? Entweder weil das Halleinlayout besser ist oder alleine nur die Veranstalter kompetenter

Btw.: Was ist eigentlich mit Dreadnought los? Da hört man auch irgendwie so garnichts mehr von obwohl das doch relativ "fertig" ist

Eine kurze Frage zum neuen Deus Ex: Wird man seinen Speicherstand mitnehmen können?


----------



## sophistae (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Podcast-Team,
eine Pause kündigt ihr an und jetzt sind es gefühlt schon drei Wochen ohne Pc-games podcast.
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt diese woche auf. 
Daher nochmal meine Bitten/Fragen: 1)Besprecht doch Bf1 und Dow 3, meine These zu Dow 3 das Bild am Ende des Trailers mit all den Leichen in dem Vulkan(?); wir füttern Khorne/Chaos.
2) Ihr habt sicherlich ein paar Worte zu TW:Warhammer, bei mir kam bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig an, mit welchen Völkern die kampagnen-Karte gefüllt ist? Rome 2 hatte da sehr viele verschieden wenn auch oft ähnliche Völker. Wie sieht es da aus. Alles das gleiche Menschen Volk?

3) wie ist battleborn? Ist das bereits jetzt ein riesen Flopp? Lieber Overwatch kaufen? Und gab es nicht auch eins von Bethesda?

Das wars, hoffe ihr findet wieder einen gewohnten Rythmus. Ich höre euch schon lange still und heimlich 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dankevielmals (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo lieber Podcast,

ich möchte hier nur nochmal dafür bedanken das du solange Zeit jede Woche für mich da warst.

Man hört sich dann in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr so oft.

Halt die Ohren steif 

LG


----------



## Fraiser_ (25. Mai 2016)

Wenn der Podcast aufhört, dann höre ich auch mit meinem Abo auf


----------



## JimJupiter (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels (falls vorhanden) ein Satz wie diese Woche geht's weiter oder wir sitzen ums Lagerfeuer und denken uns was neues aus - deswegen geht's erst weiter wenn die Sonne 20x am Horizont aufgegangen ist und der weiße Mann die Sonnencreme rausholt wäre super ... dann muss man hier nicht alle zwei Tage gucken obs was neues gibt


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir arbeiten hinter den Kulissen fleißig am neuen Konzept. Eigentlich sollte diese Woche noch eine entsprechende Video-Botschaft an die Hörer rausgehen, aber wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten verzögert sich das alles ein wenig.
Für alle, die ungeduldig auf die nächste Folge warten: Wenn alles klappt, geht's nächste Woche weiter, allerdings wohl nicht zum üblichen Dienstag-Termin. Rechnet mal lieber mit Freitag, sonst gibt's wieder Tränen der Enttäuschung 

Gruß,
Peter und der Rest der Podcast-Crew


----------



## Saibo7 (25. Mai 2016)

> Wir arbeiten hinter den Kulissen fleißig am neuen Konzept


Neues Konzept? O_o Ich bin skeptisch


> Rechnet mal lieber mit Freitag,...


Will ja jetzt nicht das nörgeln anfangen ABER bei Freitag waren wir doch schon oder?


----------



## JimJupiter (26. Mai 2016)

Freitag ist frei Samstag kommt das Sams und Sonntag ist Sonne - alles in Ordnung : Professor :


----------



## Briareos (26. Mai 2016)

Saibo7 schrieb:


> Will ja jetzt nicht das nörgeln anfangen ABER bei Freitag waren wir doch schon oder?


Wenn man lange genug wartet kommt alles wieder. 

@Podcastteam
Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf das neue Konzept, aber euch ist sicher etwas ganz tolles eingefallen. #Zuversicht


----------



## Beast (28. Mai 2016)

Ich fand den Podcast so wie er war eigentlich sehr gut. Ich höre einige Podcast und muss sogar sagen das der PC Games Podcast inzwischen sogar meine Nr. 1 war. Ich hoffe ihr ändert nicht zu viel, denn die Mischung aus Community Fragen, aktuellen Themen/News und einer Priese mehr Lockerheit als beim Games Aktuell Podcast fand ich immer sehr unterhaltsam. Das einzige was mir noch fehlen würde wäre das ein oder andere Special zu besonderen Games wie The Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4. Außerdem hoffe ich dass es doch beim wöchentlichen Rhythmus bleibt.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Mai 2016)

Beast schrieb:


> Ich fand den Podcast so wie er war eigentlich sehr gut. Ich höre einige Podcast und muss sogar sagen das der PC Games Podcast inzwischen sogar meine Nr. 1 war. Ich hoffe ihr ändert nicht zu viel, denn die Mischung aus Community Fragen, aktuellen Themen/News und einer Priese mehr Lockerheit als beim Games Aktuell Podcast fand ich immer sehr unterhaltsam. Das einzige was mir noch fehlen würde wäre das ein oder andere Special zu besonderen Games wie The Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4. Außerdem hoffe ich dass es doch beim wöchentlichen Rhythmus bleibt.



Hmm.. gerade letzteres wage ich zu bezweifeln.. ich finde, man hatte schon den Eindruck dass die Crew so manchmal ihre arge Mühe hatte genug Leute zusammenzutrommeln und dann noch einen schwungvollen Podcast hinzubekommen.. wobei letzteres dann ja oft gut klappte wenn man erstmal "drin" war und im Schwung (wie immer halt im Leben).

Man merkte dem Podcast doch immer an dass er ein Nebenprojekt war, das wohl eher "geduldet" war denn integrativer Bestandteil von PcGames (so habe ich zumindest einige Aussagen aus der Vergangenheit interpretiert, aber vielleicht hat sich das ja mittlerweile auch geändert).

Wenn ich es mir so überlege, muss man wohl eher froh sein dass sie es bisher überhaupt auf 340 Ausgaben gebracht haben. (Respekt!)


----------



## Gupfel (30. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag den Herren des Heiligen Ordens der PC Games,	

Welche Spiele die euch sehr gefallen haben habt ihr nach dem spielen quasi wieder komplett vergessen und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit voller Begeisterung wieder entdeckt ?.
Mir geht es gerade so mit Warhammer 40k Space Marine, welches ich im Zuge des Wartens auf den letzten Witcher Dlc noch mal gestartete habe um eigentlich nur mal kurz rein zu schauen nur um mich jetzt wieder mit voller Begeisterung dem schnetzeln von Tausenden Orks und Chaos Marines hinzugeben.

Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu eurem wie Ich finde Grandiosem Podcast.
Wie man in letzter Zeit immer wieder gemerkt hat fällt es euch von mal zu mal immer schwerer einen wirklich schwungvollen Podcast auf die Beine zu stellen, dies so denke ich ist der schier unglaublichen Anzahl von 340 Podcasts geschuldet Danke erst mal dafür (Ich höre euch seit Folge 133 und habe auch alle alten gehört). Wenn euch nun aber die Motivation für einen wöchentlich Podcast fehlt so denke ich wäre es für euch und uns besser wenn ihr einen festen monatlichen Podcast macht. Dies würde euch mehr Zeit lassen genügend Themen zu sammeln uns mehr zeit lassen Fragen zu stellen oder Kommentare zu schreiben. So könnte man z.B. auch neue Dinge im Podcast ausprobieren Wie ein Monatliches Gewinnspiel oder so etwas wie Name the Game (dies kommt von dem von mir ebenfalls konsumierten Major Nelson Podcast in welchem in losen abständen [also nicht in jedem Podcast] typische Geräusche bzw. Sounds aus einem Spiel genommen werden und die zu Hörer erraten müssen aus welchem Spiel dies jeweils stammt). Macht aber bitte unbedingt weiter mit dem Podcast welcher wie ich finde eine hervorragende Ergänzung zu eurem Heft so wie der Website ist und von mir immer wieder mit Freuden erwartet wird .

Danke schon mal im voraus für noch viele weiter Podcasts euer Gupfel.


----------



## Gupfel (30. Mai 2016)

"Wenn euch nun aber die Motivation für einen wöchentlich Podcast fehlt so denke ich wäre es für euch und uns besser wenn ihr einen festen monatlichen Podcast macht. Dies würde euch mehr Zeit lassen genügend Themen zu sammeln uns mehr zeit lassen Fragen zu stellen oder Kommentare zu schreiben. "

Upps, hier muss ich mal selber Zitieren da habe ich ja glatt vergessen euch aber noch darauf hinzuweisen das bei einem monatlichem Podcast doch bitte die 2,5 Stunden Marke mindestens Pflicht sein sollte.

 Danke noch mal euer Gupfel


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (2. Juni 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wir arbeiten hinter den Kulissen fleißig am neuen Konzept. Eigentlich sollte diese Woche noch eine entsprechende Video-Botschaft an die Hörer rausgehen, aber wegen technischer Schwierigkeiten verzögert sich das alles ein wenig.
> Für alle, die ungeduldig auf die nächste Folge warten: Wenn alles klappt, geht's nächste Woche weiter, allerdings wohl nicht zum üblichen Dienstag-Termin. Rechnet mal lieber mit Freitag, sonst gibt's wieder Tränen der Enttäuschung
> ...




Uiuiui der genannte Freitag rückt nahe. Ich kann kaum erwarten, was dieses neue Konzept sein wird. Wahrscheinlich wollte die Podcast-Crew einfach mal ein bisschen Hype generieren und wie ein großer Publisher einen viel-erwarteten Release haben.
Ein Hacker hat im Quellcode der PCGames-Homepage einen mysteriösen Timer entdeckt, der auf einen tatsächlichen Release-Termin hindeuten könnte:
Countdown Timer - Countdown to 3. Jun 2016 in Munich


----------



## JimJupiter (6. Juni 2016)

Ich denke mal die erste neue Folge wird Örli Äcksess sein  

schließlich brauchts was Zeit um sich einzuspielen


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einiger Pause spielte ich mal wieder Battlefront (in dem Falle auf dem PC). Ich war schon gespannt ob ich überhaupt ein Match finden würde, denn zuletzt war es doch auf dem PC arg dünn was Matches anging, und auch Kommentatoren auf Reddit und Youtube mockierten sich ja schon des längeren das SW Battlefront zumindest auf dem PC "tot" sei.

Zu meiner Überraschung fand ich die letzten Tage immer und jederzeit volle Matches.. egal ob 40 oder 12 Spieler.. und hatte jede Menge Spaß. Dabei habe ich noch nicht mal den ersten DLC, habe also eine beschränktere Match Auswahl.

Wieso wird das auf einmal wieder gespielt? Kam es auch schon mal unter dass sich ein Spiel wieder "erholt" was die Multiplayer-Population angeht? Oder ist der Matchmaker verbessert worden? Klar, die haben jetzt diese Schnellzugriffsbuttons eingefügt im Multiplayer Menü dass man jetzt zügig das "beste" 40 oder 12 Spieler - Spiel findet, aber erklärt es das alleine?

Wisst ihr da was?

Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob sie die Spieler "zusammengelegt" haben auch aus anderen Regionen, aber dafür ist eigentlich der "Ping" - sprich Latenz - zu gut.....

<Ironie an> Verdammtes EA, nicht mal auf den Niedergang eines Spieles kann man sich bei denen verlassen.. <Ironie aus>


----------

